# Need help Quick



## Myke (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, I cooked a rabbit in the crock pot yesterday. Slow cooked it all day, this morning I got up and started de-boning it. The meat fell off the bone. The problem is some of the meat is pink to a red color. Is the meat not all the way cooked? I am trying to convince the wife and kids that it's OK to eat little bunny foo-foo and don't want them getting sick eating raw meat. I do plan on making rabbit a la king, so the meat will be heated up again. So did I mess up or can I salvage this meal?
Thanks
Myke


----------



## talchemist5 (Mar 5, 2011)

in my experiences the meat turns grey/white almost exactly the same as chicken cooks.

to me it sounds that yours is undercooked....but i dont know for sure.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 5, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> Hello, I cooked a rabbit in the crock pot yesterday. Slow cooked it all day, this morning I got up and started de-boning it. The meat fell off the bone. The problem is some of the meat is pink to a red color. Is the meat not all the way cooked? I am trying to convince the wife and kids that it's OK to eat little bunny foo-foo and don't want them getting sick eating raw meat. I do plan on making rabbit a la king, so the meat will be heated up again. So did I mess up or can I salvage this meal?
> Thanks
> Myke


I use a meat thermometer to check if I cook something on low.

The pink meat is normal.  It is not raw.

It is the "fast twitch" or "dark meat" muscle.  My vet (my fiance, and rabbit eater) believes that purpose of the fast twitch muscle in this way give the rabbit the quick directional bursts of speed.

I  rabbit legs brined with Lawry's and cooked in a crockpot on low all day until it falls off the bones.   Mmmm...  have some leftovers of that in the fridge right now.  ...  running off to the fidge...


----------



## Myke (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Tortoise. I think I may change plans and go with rabbit and dumplings. I tried a piece, tastes different than cottontails. I plan to raise domestics, but I'll always head to the hills come winter time and bag a couple cottontails.
Myke


----------



## Myke (Mar 5, 2011)

I turned the slow cooker on and cooked it a little longer and then made rabbit and dumplings, the wife and both daughters liked it. Still have concerns about them naming the babies. I told them the babies will all be named either "Lunch" or "Dinner".


----------



## hoodat (Mar 5, 2011)

As a youngster on the farm I was taught that you never name an animal that is destined for the dinner table. Treat them kindly and care for them well but always remember they are dinner.


----------



## tortoise (Mar 6, 2011)

I name my dinner!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2011)

My 9 year old raises butchering rabbits, he names all of them, calls them by name right up until butchering day. Then we get to bring them in the house and cook them for supper. NO joke!  He loves helping to provide food for the table.  He loves hunting and butchering and when it became to difficult  to keep trying to take him hunting we decided to try doing the rabbits.He loves it.

Try Northern Rabbit Stew, You can find the recipee by googling it. 

Cooks.com


----------



## dewey (Mar 6, 2011)

Good for you -- glad your dinner was enjoyed.


----------



## hoodat (Mar 6, 2011)

A bit facetious but sometimes I think a license should be required to buy meat and to qualify you must kill, butcher and eat at least one live animal. We should always be aware something else has to die so that we may live.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 6, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> A bit facetious but sometimes I think a license should be required to buy meat and to qualify you must kill, butcher and eat at least one live animal. We should always be aware something else has to die so that we may live.


Should we require a similar license for fruits, grains and vegetables too ?  They are just as alive as an animal.   Fair is fair !!!


----------

